# 1/4 mile times?¿



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

what r u guys running...? and what do you think i would run with a hotshot cai and an arospeed muffler?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, it'd help us if you revealed what engine you had.....


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

ga16de my bad..


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

ABOUT A 15.9 OR 16.0


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BIGBALLER said:


> *ABOUT A 15.9 OR 16.0 *


Think slower, like 16.4-16.9 assuming it's a 5sp and you can drive it.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

nah, more like a 16.5 is stock with good driving. 
check here for actual times
http://www.sentra.net/timeslips/?S=f2618400c1506d596d653bd71a04ce4f
for either n/a or turbo


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

what would you guys say i'd get for a 1/4 mile time and 0-60 time. i have a bbdet...lets say i push it to 11psi...jwt popcharger, greddy sp exhaust.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Depends if you can actually push it to 11psi while keeping your a/fs close to stoichiometric & your egts low. Are you running a 4 bar fpr, upgraded fuel pump, larger than stock MAF & upgraded BPV or BOV? Also, what size DP/cat are you running? The Greddy is a bit restrictive, but if you have no more cash, it will get the job done. If all of it is the ideal size, I would say around 13.5 with a good launch


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

you'll need some Azenis or Nitto drag radials


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

seriously...traction is quite the issue.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

[email protected] i/e/h oh yea it was 90 degrees out side


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

what would you say I would push with an RB26DETT motor in my NX2000??? LOL, sorry, anyway, lets hear some ideas on exactly how fast that would be.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

my 91 sentra ser ran a 15.8 completely stock with touring tires, with a better launch i hope to get to a 15.6


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I dont get it! Every one has different times on the stock ga16de,like 18.5 all the way down to 15.5!please dont lie!


----------



## shiznit028 (Jun 6, 2003)

it depends on the way you drive, if your a good driver the your times will be good for a stock car. if your not you can run as high as 22sec in the 1/4


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Depends if you can actually push it to 11psi while keeping your a/fs close to stoichiometric & your egts low. Are you running a 4 bar fpr, upgraded fuel pump, larger than stock MAF & upgraded BPV or BOV? Also, what size DP/cat are you running? The Greddy is a bit restrictive, but if you have no more cash, it will get the job done. If all of it is the ideal size, I would say around 13.5 with a good launch *


He can run safely at 12psi on a Stock BB setup(TMIC), 3 bar, JWT ECU, stock maf, stock BOV, Walbro fuel pump, 2.5" DP, 3"catback. I haven't ran in the quarter yet, put I pulled a 8.73 @ 83mph with 2.150 60 ft time on run of the mill 195 street tires in the 1/8 with the setup I listed. That time is around 13.7 @ 105 in the quarter. With slicks 13.2 all day long with about the same mph.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

lol, I think mine would run a 16.7-16.9, read Yannik Blas work on his Sentra at Sentra.net, the XE's are damn slow. It would take a little bit of work to get it to even run a 15.5.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *I dont get it! Every one has different times on the stock ga16de,like 18.5 all the way down to 15.5!please dont lie! *


I know that my auto did the 1/8th mile in 11.2 @ 63.2 mph with a 2.6 60ft. As far as 1/4 mile... probably low 16's / very high 15's. I know that my car didn't like the low end but it wasn't too shabby compared to the SR20 auto on that timeslip page. Every now and then my sentra pulled on GT mustangs off the line, a type-r off the line to 50mph, and blew away most V6 camaros & mustangs until chevy did something to the new camaros (98+).  All I had done at the time was a pop charger, wires, plugs, wire amplifier, 2,900 stall converter, 2" mandrel exhaust w/ random tech cat, and a bad transmission. I bet it would have done a lot better with the 3,300 stall that edge racing makes, good transmission, hotshot header, jwt cams, and jwt ecu.


----------



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

Me with my B13 motor stock on a 92 GA16DE my better run is 17.22sec @78.99mph and [email protected] 81.87mph make last week


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

what would a 93 se-r w/ i/e/h 55 shot dry full weight reduction and 12 ld wheels and tockiko struts and springs run through the 1/4


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i think if i replaced my clutch and while im at it bolt on a lighter flywheel i would easily run mid to low 15's. right now i probaly can pull like mid to high 15's as long as my clutch holds up and i dont get a lot of slippage


----------

